# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  قصيدة  ناصر الموعود  التي تعرض على فورتين كامله للرادود حيدر التميمي

## أرض السماوه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

قصيدة  ناصر الموعود  التي تعرض على فورتين كامله للرادود حيدر التميمي


الرايه الهاشميه


http://www.4shared.com/audio/BbBTw6pF/__online.html


ومستعدين لتلبية جميع طلباتكم للقصائد التي تظهر على القنوات الشيعيه وبجوده عاليه 


وقريبا ان شاء الله قصائد السيد محمد الصافي التي تعرض عل الانوار 2 يوميا 


نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## انهار الغدير

يسلمووو 


الله يعيطك العاااافية

----------


## ليلاس

*مأجورين ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

موفقين

----------

